
RemedyBG 0.2.8.3 a lightweight debugger for Windows - paulriddle
https://remedybg.itch.io/remedybg
======
paulriddle
A debugger inspired and somewhat popularized by the Handmade Hero screencast
series. Primarily for C and C++. Some people say good things about it and
happy that it is being developed. Since it is a paid tool with no demo, you
might want first to see it in action before purchasing. A good introduction to
the debugger is simply watching a few videos of it being discussed and used by
Casey Muratori. Go to the screencast page [0], scroll down, and and the search
field (which accepts regexes by the way) type 'remedy'. Click on everything.
You might also watch a 2 hour long episode discussing debuggers in general [1]
and why Visual Studio debugger is not ideal [2].

[0]: [https://handmadehero.org/watch](https://handmadehero.org/watch) [1]:
[https://youtu.be/GfGNPo9Z6mA](https://youtu.be/GfGNPo9Z6mA) [2]:
[https://youtu.be/vohsUKjg9tU?t=33](https://youtu.be/vohsUKjg9tU?t=33)

It is still early days for the debugger, so it has bugs and might crash.
Another downside is that it is closed source which might be difficult to
reconcile with today's culture of open source. It is really unfortunate
because author said it is developed completely from scratch using very few
third party libraries. Because of that it would be interesting to take a look
at the source and perhaps hack on it. But people are buying it anyway.

I urge everyone who might be interested to support the development of remedy,
because I want the project to succeed.

